# الله والشيطان



## absmatic (25 يونيو 2011)

لماذا ترك الله الشيطان  بعد تكبره وما الحكمه من ذلك ولماذا لم يقينا الله ويقي ابانا ادم شروره وشر غوايته ؟


----------



## esambraveheart (26 يونيو 2011)

absmatic قال:


> لماذا ترك الله الشيطان بعد تكبره وما الحكمه من ذلك ولماذا لم يقينا الله ويقي ابانا ادم شروره وشر غوايته ؟


​ 
*الله لم يترك الشيطان الى الأبد.*
*الشيطان سيدان يوم الدينونه و سيكون مصيره جهنم ..*
*كما يقول الكتاب المقدس و استنادا الي مفاهيمه .*​ 
*التجارب يسمح الله بها لأنه أعطى الإنسان حرية الخيار ..لان من يثبت الي المنتهي فهذا يخلص *​ 
*الله سلح الانسان بالعقل ليقيه شر غواية الشيطان **الذي به يستطيع ان يدرك حيله و الاعيبه و الذي به ايضا نستطيع التمييز بين الخطاء و الصواب فنعمل الصواب و ننأى عن الخطأ.*​ 



*[Q-BIBLE]تكوين 2 : 16*
*
**16 واوصى الرب الاله آدم قائلا من جميع شجر الجنة تأكل اكلا.*
*17 واما شجرة معرفة الخير والشر فلا تأكل منها.لانك يوم تأكل منها موتا تموت *[/Q-BIBLE]


----------



## The Antiochian (26 يونيو 2011)

*تركه الرب لأنه يترك الحرية ، *
*وسيدان كل في النهاية بحسب اختياره الحر ، *
*ويسمح للشيطان بتجربة البشر أيضاً ليتمكنوا من الاختيار الحر ، *
*فلا يكونو بذلك مرغمين على الملكوت ، بل يحصل كل منا على اختياراته .*

*أن يقينا الرب من الخطيئة ويعصمنا = يحرمنا من اختيار البعد عنه ، وحينها يكون الإنسان مسيراً لا يتمتع بحرية الرب .*

*# ....................... #*

*محبتي وصلواتي*


----------



## absmatic (26 يونيو 2011)

> *الله لم يترك الشيطان الى الأبد.*
> *الشيطان سيدان يوم الدينونه و سيكون مصيره جهنم ..*
> *كما يقول الكتاب المقدس و استنادا الي مفاهيمه*


تساؤلي لم يكن هل الشيطان سيدان ام لا سؤالي لماذا ترك الي يوم الدينونه لماذا لم يحجم ويكتف ويبعد كل البعد عن الشبر ولا يكون له سلطان لغوايتهم علي الاطلاق   


> *التجارب يسمح الله بها لأنه أعطى الإنسان حرية الخيار ..لان من يثبت الي المنتهي فهذا يخلص*


 لماذا يكون الشيطان احد هذه التجارب لماذا لم يقضي عليه من البدئ حتي لا يغوي الانسان​ 

> *لله سلح الانسان بالعقل ليقيه شر غواية الشيطان **الذي به يستطيع ان يدرك حيله و الاعيبه و الذي به ايضا نستطيع التمييز بين الخطاء و الصواب فنعمل الصواب و ننأى عن الخطأ.*


بالتاكيد  ربنا اعطانا اسلحه لمواجهته  والانتصار علي الشيطان وعلي غوايته  بس انا لا اتخدث لماذا يسمح الله للشيطان ان يغوينا لماذا تجاربنا  لا تكون بعيده عنه  الم يكن نستيطيع ان تعرف الخير والشر دون سلطان غوايه الشيطان ​ 



*[Q-BIBLE]تكوين 2 : 16[/Q-BIBLE]*[Q-BIBLE]
*
**16 واوصى الرب الاله آدم قائلا من جميع شجر الجنة تأكل اكلا.*
*17 واما شجرة معرفة الخير والشر فلا تأكل منها.لانك يوم تأكل منها موتا تموت *[/Q-BIBLE]
[/QUOTE]


----------



## absmatic (26 يونيو 2011)

The Antiochian قال:


> *تركه الرب لأنه يترك الحرية ، وسيدان كل في النهاية بحسب اختياره الحر ، ويسمح للشيطان بتجربة البشر أيضاً ليتمكنوا من الاختيار الحر ، فلا يكونو بذلك مرغمين على الملكوت ، بل يحصل كل منا على اختياراته .*
> 
> *# ............................ #*
> *محبتي وصلواتي*


اخي العزيز انطاكي هل معني كلامك ان الشيطان مازال حر الاختيار للان ويستطيع العوده الي الصلاح بمعني ادق ان الله ترك الشيطان للان لاعطائه فرصه لكي يتوب ؟؟؟؟


----------



## أَمَة (26 يونيو 2011)

absmatic قال:


> اخي العزيز انطاكي هل معني كلامك ان الشيطان مازال حر الاختيار للان ويستطيع العوده الي الصلاح بمعني ادق ان الله ترك الشيطان للان لاعطائه فرصه لكي يتوب ؟؟؟؟


 

نفهم من كلام السيد المسيح في أنجيل متى الأصحاح 25 الذي يتكلم فيه عن الدينونة أن لا توبة للشيطان:



 متى الأصحاح 25 العدد 41 *"ثُمَّ يَقُولُ أَيْضاً لِلَّذِينَ عَنِ الْيَسَارِ: اذْهَبُوا عَنِّي يَا مَلاَعِينُ إِلَى النَّارِ الأَبَدِيَّةِ الْمُعَدَّةِ لِإِبْلِيسَ وَمَلاَئِكَتِهِ" *

النار الأبدية* المُعَدّة* لإبليس وملائكته تعني ان الحكم صادر عليه منذ سقوطه.

الفرق بين خطية ابليس وخطية الإنسان أن الأول أخطأ من ذاته ... لم تأتي الخطية من خارجه ولم يغويه مخلوق آخر.  يقول عنه النبي أشعياء في الأصحاح 14:

*12. كَيْفَ سَقَطْتِ مِنَ السَّمَاءِ يَا زُهَرَةُ بِنْتَ الصُّبْحِ؟ كَيْفَ قُطِعْتَ إِلَى الأَرْضِ يَا قَاهِرَ الأُمَمِ؟
13. وَأَنْتَ قُلْتَ فِي قَلْبِكَ: أَصْعَدُ إِلَى السَّمَاوَاتِ. أَرْفَعُ كُرْسِيِّي فَوْقَ كَوَاكِبِ اللَّهِ وَأَجْلِسُ عَلَى جَبَلِ الاِجْتِمَاعِ فِي أَقَاصِي الشِّمَالِ.
14. أَصْعَدُ فَوْقَ مُرْتَفَعَاتِ السَّحَابِ. أَصِيرُ مِثْلَ الْعَلِيِّ.
15. لَكِنَّكَ انْحَدَرْتَ إِلَى الْهَاوِيَةِ إِلَى أَسَافِلِ الْجُبِّ.*

أما الإنسان فقد اغوي من الشيطان. والرب الإله وعده بالخلاص منذ أن سقط ولم يلعنه في حين أنه لعن الحية (الشيطان)


14. فَقَالَ الرَّبُّ الالَهُ لِلْحَيَّةِ: «*لانَّكِ فَعَلْتِ هَذَا مَلْعُونَةٌ انْتِ *
15. وَاضَعُ عَدَاوَةً بَيْنَكِ وَبَيْنَ الْمَرْاةِ وَبَيْنَ نَسْلِكِ وَنَسْلِهَا. *هُوَ يَسْحَقُ رَاسَكِ* وَانْتِ تَسْحَقِينَ عَقِبَهُ».

يتضح من الآية 15 ان العداوة بدأت بين الإنسان والشيطان بعد سقوط الأول في حيلة الثاني، والله وعد أن من نسل المرأة يكون من يسحق رأس الشيطان. والمسيح هو الوحيد الذي من نسل المرأة دون الرجل وهو الذي سحق الشيطان بإنتصاره على الموت.

واضح إذن وجلي أن الخلاص للإنسان ولا خلاص للشيطان.

اليك موضوع آخر في المنتدى في قسم الرد على الشبهات
حول الشيطان في الكتاب المقدس


----------



## أَمَة (26 يونيو 2011)

absmatic قال:


> تساؤلي لم يكن هل الشيطان سيدان ام لا سؤالي لماذا ترك الي يوم الدينونه لماذا لم يحجم ويكتف ويبعد كل البعد عن الشبر ولا يكون له سلطان لغوايتهم علي الاطلاق
> لماذا يكون الشيطان احد هذه التجارب لماذا لم يقضي عليه من البدئ حتي لا يغوي الانسان​
> 
> بالتاكيد ربنا اعطانا اسلحه لمواجهته والانتصار علي الشيطان وعلي غوايته بس انا لا اتخدث لماذا يسمح الله للشيطان ان يغوينا لماذا تجاربنا لا تكون بعيده عنه الم يكن نستيطيع ان تعرف الخير والشر دون سلطان غوايه الشيطان​​​




آدم هو الذي سمح للشيطان أن يكون له سلطان عليه لمجرد أنه امتثل لقوله وعصى قول الله.

لا نفهم حكمة الله لماذا لم يقضِ على الشيطان منذ البدء ولكننا نعرف جيدا أنه أحبنا.... كما أن الوالدين من محبتهما لأبنائهما لا يحجرا عليهم في البيت خوفا من أن يتعرضوا لظلم المجتمع بل يتركوهم يخوضوا تجربة الحياة لكي ينموا، كذلك الرب ترك لنا ان ننمو بمعرفته وبالقداسة...  ​


----------



## The Antiochian (26 يونيو 2011)

*شكراً جزيلاً أختي بالمسيح أمة .*
*أخي الحبيب بالنسبة لسؤالك :*



> اخي العزيز انطاكي هل معني كلامك ان الشيطان مازال حر الاختيار للان ويستطيع العوده الي الصلاح بمعني ادق ان الله ترك الشيطان للان لاعطائه فرصه لكي يتوب ؟؟؟؟


*هناك القليل جداً من القديسين اعتقدوا بإمكانية توبة الشيطان ، وأحدهم صلى لأجله ، ولكن يبقى هذا الرأي غير معتمد في الكنيسة .*
*ما قصدته أخي الحبيب أن الرب لم يسحقه مثلاً لاختياره ، ولم يقيده ، فالرب يعطي حرية الاختيار ، وليتحمل نتيجة اختياره في الدينونة وليس الآن .*
*الأساس كما أخبرتك هو ترك الحرية له ، وقد اختار السقوط ، وترك الإمكانية لتجريب البشر ، حتى يتكمن الإنسان من الاختيار الحر .*
*أتمنى أن تكون الإجابة قد وصلت .*


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (26 يونيو 2011)

تعليق صغير

1 -لماذا لم يقضى الله على الشيطان فى لحظتها ؟

حكمة الله لا تُدرك

2 - ما حكمه ؟

مكتوب عنه وعن الملائكة الذين سقطوا معه :- [والملائكة الذين لم يحفظوا رياستهم بل تركوا مسكنهم ، حفظهم إلى دينونة اليوم العظيم بقيود أبدية تحت الظلام] يه 6

أى أن الملائكة الذين لم يحافظوا على عطية الله لهم ولكن تخطوا حدودهم ، فإن حكمهم قد صدر فعلاً ، بالدينونة التى لا رجعة فيها ، ولكنها ستتم فى يوم الدينونة العظيم ، وحتى ذلك الميعاد سيظلون مقيدين فى حالة الظلام

3 - لماذا لم يبعد الشيطان وغوايته عن البشر ؟

بعبارة أخرى ، لماذا يسمح بوجود الشر ؟

وقد أجاب الرب عن ذلك ، بأن خطته هى : [دعوهما ينميان معاً] ، إلى يوم الدينونة التى فيها كل واحد سينال مجازاته بالعدل : -

متى الأصحاح 13 العدد 30 دَعُوهُمَا يَنْمِيَانِ كِلاَهُمَا مَعاً إِلَى الْحَصَادِ وَفِي وَقْتِ الْحَصَادِ أَقُولُ لِلْحَصَّادِينَ: اجْمَعُوا أوَّلاً الزَّوَانَ وَاحْزِمُوهُ حُزَماً لِيُحْرَقَ وَأَمَّا الْحِنْطَةَ فَاجْمَعُوهَا إِلَى مَخْزَنِي». 

فإن خطة الله هى ترك الخير والشر معاً ، فبصراعهما تنكشف حقيقة الزائف من الصادق ، لكى ينسد كل فم عن الإعتراض على عدالة الحكم


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (26 يونيو 2011)

يجب ان تعرف اولا ان الشيطان ليس له حرية ولا قوة علي المؤمنين ابناء الله [FONT=&quot]والسيد المسيح لا ينتظر حتى مجيئه الثاني لكي ينتصر علي الشيطان فقد [FONT=&quot]أنتصر عليه انتصارا حاسما وأبديا فيقول الكتاب المقدس و الملائكة الذين لم يحفظوا رياستهم بل تركوا مسكنهم حفظهم إلى دينونة العظيم بقيود أبدية تحت الظلام ) ( يو1:6) لقد أباد بالموت ذاك الذي له سلطان الموت[/FONT] [FONT=&quot]أي إبليس (عب2:14) ويقول الرسول بولس (إِذْ جَرَّدَ الرِّيَاسَاتِ وَالسَّلاَطِينَ اشْهَرَهُمْ جِهَار[/FONT] [FONT=&quot]ظَافِراً بِهِمْ فِيهِ)(كو2:1) أي أن السيد المسيح انتصر علي الشيطان وقيده (والملائكة الذين لم يحفظوا رياستهم بل تركوا مسكنهم حفظهم إلى دينونة اليوم العظيم بقيود أبدية تحت الظلام) (يو1:6) وملك علي خشبه الصليب ونقلنا إلي ملكوته الذي بدا من علي الصيب لم ملك الرب وجر الرياسات والسلاطين وإعلان ملكه علي الصليب لذلك يعلمنا *قداسه البابا شنودة ( ولما بدأ المسيح رسالته قال قد اقترب ملكوت، ولم يقل قد جاء الملكوت، لان الملكوت بدأ علي الصليب حينما ملك الرب آذ اشترانا بدمه)
لذلك الشيطان مقيد للؤمنين لهم سلطان عليه ولكن يعمل في ابناء الشر
*[/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## Desert Rose (26 يونيو 2011)

*الله ترك الشيطان لانه اعطاه حرية الاختيار وهو اختار التكبر والعصيان على الله 
وادم ايضا الله اعطى له حرية الاختيار بين الحياة والموت ولكن ادم اخنار الموت بأتباعه للشيطان وتركه لوصية الله 

الانسان هو من يعطى ابليس مكانا فى حياته وفرصة للسيطرة عليه 
*


----------



## absmatic (26 يونيو 2011)

> نفهم من كلام السيد المسيح في أنجيل متى الأصحاح 25 الذي يتكلم فيه عن الدينونة أن لا توبة للشيطان:
> 
> 
> متى الأصحاح 25 العدد 41 *"ثُمَّ يَقُولُ أَيْضاً لِلَّذِينَ عَنِ الْيَسَارِ: اذْهَبُوا عَنِّي يَا مَلاَعِينُ إِلَى النَّارِ الأَبَدِيَّةِ الْمُعَدَّةِ لِإِبْلِيسَ وَمَلاَئِكَتِهِ" *
> النار الأبدية* المُعَدّة* لإبليس وملائكته تعني ان الحكم صادر عليه منذ سقوطه.



تمام يعني ابليس  مصيره الان معلوم مسبقا نتيجه اعماله 
 


> لفرق بين خطية ابليس وخطية الإنسان أن الأول أخطأ من ذاته ... لم تأتي الخطية من خارجه ولم يغويه مخلوق آخر.




> 15. وَاضَعُ عَدَاوَةً بَيْنَكِ وَبَيْنَ الْمَرْاةِ وَبَيْنَ نَسْلِكِ وَنَسْلِهَا. *هُوَ يَسْحَقُ رَاسَكِ* وَانْتِ تَسْحَقِينَ عَقِبَهُ».
> 
> يتضح من الآية 15 ان العداوة بدأت  بين الإنسان والشيطان بعد سقوط الأول في حيلة الثاني، والله وعد أن من نسل  المرأة يكون من يسحق رأس الشيطان. والمسيح هو الوحيد الذي من نسل المرأة  دون الرجل وهو الذي سحق الشيطان بإنتصاره على الموت.


 واضح إذن وجلي أن الخلاص للإنسان ولا خلاص للشيطان.
 كلام منطقي جدا لا يحتمل المناقشه 
اليك موضوع آخر في المنتدى في قسم الرد على الشبهات
حول الشيطان في الكتاب المقدس 
جاري قرائه الموضوع الاخر


----------



## absmatic (26 يونيو 2011)

أمة قال:


> *لا نفهم حكمة الله *لماذا لم يقضِ على الشيطان منذ البدء ولكننا نعرف جيدا أنه أحبنا....
> [/RIGHT]
> [/CENTER]


اولا سؤال اساله عن المسيحيات الاقي اجابه زي كده ولكن يبدوا في كل شيء هناك اشياء لا نعيها  فوق العقل البشري لا نستطيع ادراكها لا اخفي حزني ولكن يبدو انها  الحقيقه


----------



## absmatic (26 يونيو 2011)

The Antiochian قال:


> *هناك القليل جداً من القديسين اعتقدوا بإمكانية توبة الشيطان ، وأحدهم صلى لأجله ، ولكن يبقى هذا الرأي غير معتمد في الكنيسة *


شكرا لهذه المعلومه التي ساتخذها نواه بعد ذلك في البحث


----------



## absmatic (26 يونيو 2011)

مكرم زكى شنوده قال:


> حكمة الله لا تُدرك


 لا ادري لماذا احبطتني هذه العبارة فلي تحفان كثيرة عليها كيف حكمة الله لا تدرك 
اسف لا اريد ان اشتت الموضوع ولكن هذه العبارة وجدت نفسي اقف عندها طويلا


----------



## absmatic (26 يونيو 2011)

اوريجانوس المصري قال:


> يجب ان تعرف اولا ان الشيطان ليس له حرية ولا قوة علي المؤمنين ابناء الله [FONT=&quot]والسيد المسيح لا ينتظر حتى مجيئه الثاني لكي ينتصر علي الشيطان فقد [FONT=&quot]أنتصر عليه انتصارا حاسما وأبديا فيقول الكتاب المقدس و الملائكة الذين لم يحفظوا رياستهم بل تركوا مسكنهم حفظهم إلى دينونة العظيم بقيود أبدية تحت الظلام ) ( يو1:6) لقد أباد بالموت ذاك الذي له سلطان الموت





اوريجانوس المصري قال:


> [FONT=&quot]أي إبليس (عب2:14) ويقول الرسول بولس (إِذْ جَرَّدَ الرِّيَاسَاتِ وَالسَّلاَطِينَ اشْهَرَهُمْ جِهَار[/FONT] [FONT=&quot]ظَافِراً بِهِمْ فِيهِ)(كو2:1) أي أن السيد المسيح انتصر علي الشيطان وقيده (والملائكة الذين لم يحفظوا رياستهم بل تركوا مسكنهم حفظهم إلى دينونة اليوم العظيم بقيود أبدية تحت الظلام) (يو1:6) *
> لذلك الشيطان مقيد للؤمنين لهم سلطان عليه ولكن يعمل في ابناء الشر
> *[/FONT][/FONT]


ازاي انتصر عليه وقيده وازاي لسه ليه سلطان علي ابناء الشر  وكيف انتصر عليه ابديا ومازال الشيطان يعمل[/FONT]


----------



## absmatic (26 يونيو 2011)

Nancy2 قال:


> *
> الانسان هو من يعطى ابليس مكانا فى حياته وفرصة للسيطرة عليه
> *


ابليس موجود من قبل الانسان ولولا وجود سلطان الغوايه ما تبعه الانسان


----------



## bob (26 يونيو 2011)

absmatic قال:


> لا ادري لماذا احبطتني هذه العبارة فلي تحفان كثيرة عليها كيف حكمة الله لا تدرك
> اسف لا اريد ان اشتت الموضوع ولكن هذه العبارة وجدت نفسي اقف عندها طويلا


*انا عارف ان ده حيبقي تشتيت للموضوع بس علشان خاطر متقفش تاني عندها
يا حبيبي هل لنا بعقلنا المحدود ان نفهم ارادة الله الغير محدود؟؟؟؟
حقولك قصة بسيطة عن القديس اغسطينوس الذي احتار مثلك لماذا كل شيء نقول ارادة الله و لا نفهم ارادة الله وجد طفل صغير يقوم بعمل حفرة علي الشاطيء فلما ساله القديس اخبره الطفل انه يريد ان يضع البحر كله في الحفرة ففهم القديس ما اراد انه يريد ان يضع تفكير الله الغير محدود في عقله المحدود هل وصلت فكرة حكمة الله التي لا نعلمها
في ايات توضح كده
ما ابعد احكامك عن الفحص وطرقك عن الاستقصاء رو 11 
نحن نعلم أن كل الأشياء تعمل معا للخير للذين يحبون الله الذين هم مدعوون حسب قصده. رو 8: 28*


----------



## absmatic (26 يونيو 2011)

bob قال:


> *انا عارف ان ده حيبقي تشتيت للموضوع بس علشان خاطر متقفش تاني عندها
> يا حبيبي هل لنا بعقلنا المحدود ان نفهم ارادة الله الغير محدود؟؟؟؟
> حقولك قصة بسيطة عن القديس اغسطينوس الذي احتار مثلك لماذا كل شيء نقول ارادة الله و لا نفهم ارادة الله وجد طفل صغير يقوم بعمل حفرة علي الشاطيء فلما ساله القديس اخبره الطفل انه يريد ان يضع البحر كله في الحفرة ففهم القديس ما اراد انه يريد ان يضع تفكير الله الغير محدود في عقله المحدود هل وصلت فكرة حكمة الله التي لا نعلمها
> في ايات توضح كده
> ...


انا لم اقل يكون لنا تفكير مثل تفكير الله او نفوق تفكير الله او نحيط احاطه بفكر الله واظن ان هناك فرق بين اراده الله وعلم الله  
ثانيا انا اسال عن اراده الله في موضوع محدد ولا اسل علي الاطلاق


----------



## bob (26 يونيو 2011)

absmatic قال:


> انا لم اقل يكون لنا تفكير مثل تفكير الله او نفوق تفكير الله او نحيط احاطه بفكر الله واظن ان هناك فرق بين اراده الله وعلم الله
> ثانيا انا اسال عن اراده الله في موضوع محدد ولا اسل علي الاطلاق


*حبيبي انا لم اقل تفكيرنا مثل الله
انا قلت كيف بعقلنا المحدود ان نفهم ارادة الله الغير محدود
ثانيا موضوعك الله والشيطان 
كما قال اخوتي الله ترك الشيطان لكي تثبت له حبك بمقاومتك للشيطان و افعاله
كيف تثبت انك تحب الله و انت لا تنفذ وصاياه و تعاليمه 
ووجود الشيطان ايضا من ضمن اراده الله فكيف الله يحاسب الانسان و لا يوجد امامه غير طريق الخير بس و يكون الانسان مصير في اختياره ؟؟؟؟؟؟
اذن وجود الشر و المتمثل في الشيطان و افعاله وسيلة لاختيارك بين الخير و الشر " قد جعلت امامك الحياه والموت فاختار الحياه لكي تحيا"
فاين لك من حرية الاختيار ان لم يكن الشر موجود؟؟
اتمني اكون افادتك*


----------



## absmatic (26 يونيو 2011)

اسف بوب ولكني مشتت التفكير بسبب هذه العباره سوف اعاود الرد عليك لاحقا


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (26 يونيو 2011)

absmatic قال:


> شكرا لهذه المعلومه التي ساتخذها نواه بعد ذلك في البحث



++++++++

رجاء مخلص

لا تبعثر مجهودك فى هذا الشأن ، فإنه رأى بلا سند

ولكن أصحابه كانوا طيبين ويتكلمون بطيبة قلوبهم ، وليس بما يؤكد عليه الإنجيل

فمع إحترامنا لطيبتهم الشديدة ، ولكن الأمر محسوم فى الإنجيل وفى أقوال علماء الكنيسة بكافة إتجاهاتها 

فأقترح عليك أن تستبقى وقتك للأمور الأجدى

مع كامل إحترامنا للجميع


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (26 يونيو 2011)

absmatic قال:


> ازاي انتصر عليه وقيده وازاي لسه ليه سلطان علي ابناء الشر  وكيف انتصر عليه ابديا ومازال الشيطان يعمل



+++++++++

قيَّده من جهة أن يكون له سلطان على أولاده هو ، المؤمنين به المتعمدين بإسمه  الطائعين له

فإن الشيطان يحاربهم من الخارج ، ولكنهم يكونون قلعة منيعة ضده ، أى أنه مربوط عن أن يدخل فيهم ويعمل من داخلهم

هذا إذا ثبتوا فى طاعتهم للمسيح

ولكن إن إنجذبوا للخطية بإرادتهم ، فإن الشيطان يعود يتسلَّط عليهم ، ولكن تظل فرصة التخلص من سلطانه قائمة ، بقوة الفداء الإلهى ، وللتائبين بكل قلوبهم ، وفى الوقت الذى يراه الله كافياً لكى لا يجعلوها لعبة

لذلك فإن إنتصاره موجود ومستمر ، ولكنه ليس للمستهترين ، بل للجادين ، فالله ليس خادماً للخطية


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (26 يونيو 2011)

absmatic قال:


> لا ادري لماذا احبطتني هذه العبارة فلي تحفان كثيرة عليها كيف حكمة الله لا تدرك
> اسف لا اريد ان اشتت الموضوع ولكن هذه العبارة وجدت نفسي اقف عندها طويلا


+++++++++++++++

أخى ، حتى لو أحبطتك ، فلا مفر من الإقتناع بأننا لن نعرف من حكمة الله إلاَّ بما يعلن لنا هو عنه

وأن محاولة معرفة حكمة الله فى كل أمور الوجود ، يستحيل ، بل إنه أكثر إستحالة من أن تقدر على عد نجوم السماء ، التى عجزت أقوى التلسكوبات عن الوصول لنهايتها

فالخطوة الأولى فى المعرفة - كما سبق وذكرنا - هى معرفى ذاتى وحدودى

أما العلماء المستعلين الذين يدعون بأنهم يملكون المعرفة المطلقة ، فإنهم أجهل العلماء

العلماء الحقيقيون هم الذين يملكون : "تواضع العلماء" ، وهو التواضع الناتج عن معرفتهم بنفسهم وبضعفهم وبأن ما يعرفونه لا يساوى قطرة فى محيط المعرفة الكاملة
*
ولكن ليس معنى كلامى أن نهمل أو نترك البحث ومحاولة الفهم والمعرفة ، لا ، بل إن ذلك واجب علينا ، ولكن مع إعتبار لأن لنا حدودنا .
إذن فلنبحث بكل قوتنا ، ولكن إن تصادمنا مع ما يفوق حدودنا ، فلا نجزع ، لأن ذلك أمر طبيعى ومتوقع*


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (26 يونيو 2011)

absmatic قال:


> ابليس موجود من قبل الانسان ولولا وجود سلطان الغوايه ما تبعه الانسان



++بل لولا الإمتحان لم نكن سنعرف إحتمالية السقوط فى الغواية من عدمه

وجود إبليس يمتحن إرادة الإنسان 

وجود الإمتحان يستلزم الجهاد واليقظة ، وهو يفيد الإنسان

حتى السقوط ، الذى تتلوه التوبة ، يكون سبباً لمزيد من اليقظة ، ويؤدى لمزيد من القوة : "ستعود بقوة أكثر"


----------



## MAJI (26 يونيو 2011)

*سؤالك هو لماذا الرب لم يفن الشيطان ليقينا من شره *
*الشيطان هو مصدر الشر*
*وعندما اختار ادم ان يأكل من شجرة معرفة الخير والشر  *
*في هذا الاختيار  وجب  ابقاء الشيطان لان الرب لايجرب بالشر*
*فوجود الشيطان هو من مستلزمات اختيار  ادم *
*اما عن توبة الشيطان *
*فكما انت تساءلت عن امكانية توبة الشيطان مادامت له حرية الاختيار*
* فكر بعض المسيحيين عن توبة الشيطان من منطلق المحبة*


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (26 يونيو 2011)

إضافة صغيرة لما سبق

الإنسان له فرصة التوبة ما دام فى الجسد ، ولكن بعد خروج الروح تضيع منه الفرصة

فنكون مثلنا مثل إبليس وجنوده المكتوب عنهم أنهم سيظلوا مقيدين فى سلاسل الظلمة إلى يوم الدينونة : 
6. وَالْمَلاَئِكَةُ الَّذِينَ لَمْ يَحْفَظُوا رِيَاسَتَهُمْ، بَلْ تَرَكُوا مَسْكَنَهُمْ حَفِظَهُمْ إِلَى دَيْنُونَةِ الْيَوْمِ الْعَظِيمِ بِقُيُودٍ أَبَدِيَّةٍ تَحْتَ الظَّلاَمِ.

حتى أن الشيطان أصبح يُسمى الضد والمقاوم والمعاند لله ، وأصبح يُسمى عدونا وخصمنا الذى يُطالبنا الإنجيل بأن نقاومه ونسهر محترسين من حيله الخبيثة

إذن ، فلا فرصة للتوبة فى عالم الأرواح ، لا للشيطان ، وأيضاً لا للبشر

*فنحن الآن فى نعمة ، أنه لنا فرصة للتوبة

ويجب ألاَّ نضيع هذه الفرصة ، لأنها إن ضاعت فستضيع للأبد ، فنكون مثل الشيطان الذى لا فرصة له للتوبة
*
فلا فرصة للتوبة فى عالم الأرواح


----------



## fredyyy (26 يونيو 2011)

*مكتوب :*
رومية 5 : 20 
... وَلَكِنْ حَيْثُ *كَثُرَتِ الْخَطِيَّةُ* *ازْدَادَتِ النِّعْمَةُ جِدّاً*. ​ 
*إنني :*

*لم أعرف قيمة النور إلا عندما وُجِت في الظلام *

*ولم أعرف قيمة طوق النجاة ... إلا عندما سقط في البحر *

*ولم أعرف قيمة وقوة حب أمي ... إلا عندما رأيت أمهات بلا حب *

*ولم أعرف قوة تحرير المسيح من عبودية الخطية إلا عندما كنت عبدًا لها *


----------



## joker46 (26 يونيو 2011)

ردود جميله ورائعه


----------



## fredyyy (26 يونيو 2011)

> *حكمة الله لا تُدرك*


 


absmatic قال:


> لا ادري لماذا *احبطتني* هذه العبارة




*لي تعقيب صغير على هامش الحديث *

*لا مجال للإحباط ... فحكمة الله لا تدركها وأنت بعيدًا عنها *

*لكن عندما تدخل إلى الله وتقترب منه تعرف أفكاره ... تدرك ما لا يُدركه البعيدين *
أفسس 3 : 19 
*وَتَعْرِفُوا* مَحَبَّةَ الْمَسِيحِ *الْفَائِقَةَ* الْمَعْرِفَةِ، لِكَيْ *تَمْتَلِئُوا* إِلَى كُلِّ *مِلْءِ اللهِ*. 
​*لنا أن نعرف ما هو فائق *

*هذا هو قصد الله أن نمتلأ ... وأي إمتلاء ... كل ملء الله *


----------



## Critic (26 يونيو 2011)

لماذا لم يقضى الله على الشيطان وقتها ؟
لان الله لا يخلق ارواح ثم يفنينا اذا اخطئت ...هو لا يفنى بل يتركه يتحمل تبعات خطئه و غروره و اختياره لطريق الموت
الله اعطى الشيطان حرية الارادة وحرية الارادة تعنى بديهيا احتمال ميلها للشر و سيكون لا معنى لها لو كان نتجية سوء استخدامها الفناء !

و لو كان الفناء عقابا للسقوط لكان فنى الانسان كليا عندما سقط و اعاد خلق بشرية جديدة لكنه لم يفعل لان هذا يتعارض مع كماله


----------



## The Antiochian (26 يونيو 2011)

*طبعاً لا يمكن لعقلنا المحدود اتساع (كل) حكمة الرب ، ولكن أنقياء القلوب قد عاينوا الكثير .*
*نستطيع فهم الكثير ، وقد أجبتك أخي الغالي عن بعض الأمور التي نفهم حكمتها وهي أمور مقنعة جداً في رأيي ، ولكن ما يهمني هو رأيك ، بانتظارك .*


----------



## absmatic (27 يونيو 2011)

bob قال:


> *حبيبي انا لم اقل تفكيرنا مثل الله
> انا قلت كيف بعقلنا المحدود ان نفهم ارادة الله الغير محدود
> *


حضرتك قلت تفكير ولم تقل اراده وياريت ترجع للمشاركه رقم  18 اللي مثلت فيها بمثال الطفل الصغير 





> *ففهم القديس ما اراد انه يريد ان يضع تفكير الله الغير محدود في عقله المحدود هل وصلت فكرة حكمة الله التي لا نعلمها
> في ايات توضح كده*


----------



## absmatic (27 يونيو 2011)

مكرم زكى شنوده قال:


> ++++++++
> 
> رجاء مخلص
> 
> لا تبعثر مجهودك فى هذا الشأن ، فإنه رأى بلا سند


 لكن ممكن الافي حاجه تفيدني


----------



## absmatic (27 يونيو 2011)

مكرم زكى شنوده قال:


> +++++++++
> لذلك فإن إنتصاره موجود ومستمر ، ولكنه ليس للمستهترين ، بل للجادين ، فالله ليس خادماً للخطية


وماذا جعل المستهتر مستهتر والمؤمن مؤمن 
مكرم لو كان الشيطان ليس له سلطان علي المؤمن فده يرجع الي ايمانه قتقييد الشيطان مما فهمته منكم راجغ للايمان  وان كان له سلطان علي المستهتر فهذا راجع الي استهتاره وبمجرد ايمانه  يقيد الشيطان 
كمثال من يمسك القلم سيكتب ومن لا يملك قلم كيف يكتب 
بجد انا مش فاهم حاسس الكلام ماشي بمنطق ودنك منين يا جحا اسف لاستخدام هذا التعبير  لكن يبدو ان التشتت اصابني


----------



## absmatic (27 يونيو 2011)

مكرم زكى شنوده قال:


> +++++++++++++++
> 
> أخى ، حتى لو أحبطتك ، فلا مفر من الإقتناع بأننا لن نعرف من حكمة الله إلاَّ بما يعلن لنا هو عنه
> 
> ...


معني كلامك انه يجب علي البشر الايمان مطلقا وان راي شيء لا يستطيع العقل ادراكه فلا يبحث فيه ويؤمن


----------



## absmatic (27 يونيو 2011)

مكرم زكى شنوده قال:


> ++بل لولا الإمتحان لم نكن سنعرف إحتمالية السقوط فى الغواية من عدمه
> 
> وجود إبليس يمتحن إرادة الإنسان
> 
> ...


الله هو العالم بنا  هو من وضع الاختبار وهو عالم ان نفس الانسان قابله للخطيه  يعني ربنا خلقنا وضع الشيطان عشان يوقعنا في الغلط


----------



## absmatic (27 يونيو 2011)

اسف لن استطيع الرد علي بافي مشاركات الاخوه الاعضاء لاني اري اني دخلت في جدال اجوف لا طائل منه واري ان الحديث سيقودني الي افكار الحاديه وليس هذا ما اريده انهي مشاركتي  ولو بشكل مؤقت لاعاده ترتيب الافكار 
شكرا لجميع من شارك


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (27 يونيو 2011)

absmatic قال:


> وماذا جعل المستهتر مستهتر والمؤمن مؤمن
> مكرم لو كان الشيطان ليس له سلطان علي المؤمن فده يرجع الي ايمانه قتقييد الشيطان مما فهمته منكم راجغ للايمان  وان كان له سلطان علي المستهتر فهذا راجع الي استهتاره وبمجرد ايمانه  يقيد الشيطان
> كمثال من يمسك القلم سيكتب ومن لا يملك قلم كيف يكتب
> بجد انا مش فاهم حاسس الكلام ماشي بمنطق ودنك منين يا جحا اسف لاستخدام هذا التعبير  لكن يبدو ان التشتت اصابني



+++

يوجد عدم دقة فى طرحى للفكرة

كما يوجد عدم وصول من سيادتك لما تم طرحه

فلنحاول مرة ثانية من جانبينا معاً . ولماذا لا نحاول ما دمنا نستطيع ذلك !!!!!!!

+++ سلطان الشيطان على البشر يعنى شيئ معين ، والتحرر منه يعنى شيئ محدد 

فلنبدأ من هنا

فسلطان الشيطان يعنى أنه يلغى قدرتنا على عدم فعل الخطية ، يعنى أن الإنسان يصبح عبداً للخطية ، يفعلها غصباً عنه ، يفعلها مقهوراً منها مهما حاول التخلص منها 

والتحرر من هذا السلطان يعنى أننى حر  من هذه العبودية القهرية ، فأستطيع أن أرفضها بمنتهى البساطة . فأنا غير مقهور من الخطية ، بل حر من قيودها .

فهذه الحرية فقدناها منذ طاعة آدم وحواء للشيطان ، فأصبحا عبيداً له ، لأن الإنسان عبد لمن يطيعه ، فتسلَّطت الخطية على الإنسان ، فمهما أراد أن يفعل الصلاح فإنه يجد نفسه مقهوراً منها يفعلها رغماً عن أنفه .

وهذه الحرية قد أعادها المسيح لنا فى الميلاد الثانى بالمعمودية ،  فتحررنا من سلطان الخطية القهرية . 
ولكنها لم تتوقف عن محاولة غوايتنا لكى نطيعها فنعود عبيداً لها ، ولكنها محاولات إغراء وجذب ، بدون أن يكون لها سلطان قهرى علينا .

فإن رفضنا إغراءها ، نظل أحراراً من سلطانها .

ولكن إن أطعناها ، فإننا نعود لعبوديتها ، فتتسلط علينا وتقهرنا

ولكن تظل لنا فرصة العودة للحرية ، بقوة فداء المسيح ، من خلال التوبة الكاملة

وستعود الحالة بقوته إلى الحرية من الخطية القهرية ، ولكن فى الوقت المناسب ، لكيلا تكون السهولة مدعاة للإهمال الأكثر


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (27 يونيو 2011)

absmatic قال:


> الله هو العالم بنا  هو من وضع الاختبار وهو عالم ان نفس الانسان قابله للخطيه  يعني ربنا خلقنا وضع الشيطان عشان يوقعنا في الغلط


+++++++++++

الإمتحان لا يوضع لكى تسقط فيه (لا تؤاخذنى فهذه نظرة متجنية)

بل يوضع لكى تنجح فيه

ولكن النجاح أو السقوط مردود لعمل الإنسان

ولولا ذلك ، لفقد العمل قيمته ، ولفقدت الحرية قيمتها ، ويصبح الكل زى بعضه !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (27 يونيو 2011)

absmatic قال:


> معني كلامك انه يجب علي البشر الايمان مطلقا وان راي شيء لا يستطيع العقل ادراكه فلا يبحث فيه ويؤمن



الإيمان - بلا شك - هو المستوى الأعلى فى علاقتنا بالله 

ولكن لكى نؤمن ، نحتاج للعقل ، لأننا به نستطيع أن ندرك عمله المعجزى ، وندرك صدقه فى وعوده السابقة لكل الأجيال السابقة ، مما يصل بنا إلى الثقة المطلقة فيه

فهذه الثقة المطلقة فى صدق وعوده وفى قدرته على كل شيئ ، ترشد عقولنا لكيفية التعامل مع جميع الأمور الحادثة أمامنا

وثبات هذه الثقة وهذا الإيمان ، يظهر إذا حدثت أمور تشككنا فى صدق الله وصلاحه ، فنرفضها ونتمسك بالثقة والإيمان بالله

فالإيمان والثقة يجب أن تكون لهما الغلبة على الشكوك ، *ودور العقل السليم يكون بتذكر سابق أعمال الله معنا ، مما يدعم ثقتنا فيه*

++ فمثلاً : عندما تعرض أيوب للتجربة الشديدة ، فكان يمكن لعقله أن ينحرف للكفر بالله ، ولكن عقله كان ثابتاً فى تذكر إحسانات الله ، لذلك فإنه ،* بعقله وبإيمانه معاً *، إجتاز الأزمة

*+++ فالعقل يمكن أن يكون أميناً لله ، فلا ينسى سابق أعماله ، مما يدعِّم ثقة الإنسان باله
ويمكن أن يكون متمرداً ، فينسى كل إحسانات الله ، عند أول تجربة ، ويقود الإنسان للكفر
*


----------



## bob (27 يونيو 2011)

absmatic قال:


> حضرتك قلت تفكير ولم تقل اراده وياريت ترجع للمشاركه رقم  18 اللي مثلت فيها بمثال الطفل الصغير





bob قال:


> *هل لنا بعقلنا المحدود ان نفهم ارادة الله الغير محدود؟؟؟؟
> حقولك قصة بسيطة عن القديس اغسطينوس الذي احتار مثلك لماذا كل شيء نقول ارادة الله و لا نفهم ارادة الله وجد طفل صغير يقوم بعمل حفرة علي الشاطيء فلما ساله القديس اخبره الطفل انه يريد ان يضع البحر كله في الحفرة ففهم القديس ما اراد انه يريد ان يضع تفكير الله الغير محدود في عقله المحدود هل وصلت فكرة حكمة الله التي لا نعلمها
> 28*


*اخي هذا ما ذكرته عن حكمة الله وارادته ما ذكرته عن تفكير الله ليس ان نساوية او نزيد عنه انما حكمة الله و ارادته دليل علي علمه الكامل و تفكير غير محدود فكيف بعقولنا المحدودة فهم تفكير الله الغير محدود (ارادته) 
انا لم اقل تفكيرنا يكون مثل الله او نزيد عنه*


----------

